
A commute of over two hours each way? Super - thom
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/nov/22/commute-over-two-hours-super-commuters-priced-out-of-inner-cities
======
wastedhours
I hate the term "super-commuter" \- I did 2 3/4 hours each way for nearly 3
years and it downright ruined me. When you frame it as losing _a day a week_
of your life it highlights the sheer disgusting nature of it.

The author says that reading was his solace, great for him, but if you combine
a job where you have to stare at a screen all day, artificial train air
conditioning and hobbies that even remotely involve a computer, your eyes will
be all but f __ked. I lost myself in hours of music and window staring, whilst
enjoyable sometimes, is a mental prison during peak times that I wouldn 't
wish on anyone.

There's nothing noble in commuting - if enforced time in a "third space" is
required, then build it into a routine yourself, don't relish an enforced
hell.

------
thom
This just seems pretty grotesque to me.

My first job out of university I had a two hour commute each way. I read tons
of books, and listened to a lot of podcasts (on my Orange SPV C500, no less).
I suppose there were times I enjoyed the space, but overall I think you just
grow addicted to the sacrifice and hard work and heroism of it all. Addicted
to the stress because it lets you prove what a hard worker you are, and brush
aside other people's worries about work.

The only journey to work I've ever really enjoyed was a 45 minute walk each
way to a co-working space in Sheffield, through parks and beside rivers,
listening to audiobooks.

And now I work at home and see my wife and two kids loads, and no amount of
money will ever change that.

------
kylecordes
Each time I see a mention of commuting, I'm reminded of a possible (perhaps
likely or inevitable) interaction between commute tolerance and self driving
cars. Self driving cars may increase commute tolerance substantially, by 50%
or 100%; And make ultra-long commutes more feasible for those who don't live a
long narrow train court orders.

A couple of decades from now, it's quite possible that a 2+ hour commute will
be routine and normal, rather than worth of a special word "super-commuter",
for people working in the largest employment centers. (Which sounds extremely
unpleasant to me, by the way.)

